# Interior Care



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Does anyone have any advice regarding interior care? Carpet and leather?

For carpet, is a can of Scotchgard sufficient?


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

WeatherTech mats. They'll protect the carpets from everything.

http://www.weathertech.com/


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

I always use Pinnacle products on my interior. It has 24k on it, and still looks new and smells like rich leather.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I've not had a car with a leather interior in almost ten years. I used the bulk leather treatment we had at the full-service carwash where I was working. There are a couple high-end products, like Leatherique, that *the Detailing Forum* tends to like. One thing to keep in mind is that most mass-production automotive leather finishes are top-coated. Think of it as a clear coat for your leather. Your bigger goal is to keep that intact to aid in protection of the leather's appearance and durability. Keep it free of dust and grit, etc...


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks guys. Any recommendation of specific leather-protecting products that are cheap and easy to apply?


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> Thanks guys. Any recommendation of specific leather-protecting products that are cheap and easy to apply?


For inexpensive and easy stuff....
Go to your local autoparts store and buy a roll of medium pile microfiber cloths and buy Lexol leather cleaner and leather conditioner.
Vacuum your leather seats and around the shift lever.
Shake the leather cleaner up and spray it on a microfiber towel NOT ON THE LEATHER DIRECTLY!
Rub the leather area with it and simply fold the cloth over to a clean section once the side that you are using is turning dark. The steering wheel is usually the dirtiest part of your car. 
After you have cleaned everything with the leather cleaner, Shake up the leather conditioner and I prefer to spray it directly on my hand
I them rub the conditioner all over all the leather. Always condition the driver seat heavier than others as it sees the most use. Condition the steering wheel just very lightly as you do not want it greasy.
After you have rubbed the conditioner in, I like to let it set for a while. If I can I will let it set overnight
After the conditioner has set for a while take a different clean microfiber towel and wipe all the surfaces down

If you have light colored seats be careful about sitting the car with brand new jeans or anything that fades really easily. I got stuck in a rainstorm walking to my car that was a few blocks away while I was wearing new jeans(had only been washed once) There was a blueish transfer that I could never get off the seats. Luckily my dealership warrantied the seat cover.

Here are a couple of videos if you want to get really geeky with it.


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

I also use Lexol. You probably can buy it at a store that sells horse gear(think saddles).


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

steve111b said:


> I also use Lexol. You probably can buy it at a store that sells horse gear(think saddles).


+1 for lexol. Also Audi carries a leather kit, cleaner, applicator, etc. ~$30, i might pick that up and give it a try. 
Got your car already? what happened to june delivery??


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you all.



itr_1211 said:


> +1 for lexol. Also Audi carries a leather kit, cleaner, applicator, etc. ~$30, i might pick that up and give it a try.
> Got your car already? what happened to june delivery??


Not yet, just preping for it lol


----------



## 15A3 (May 18, 2014)

davewg said:


> WeatherTech mats. They'll protect the carpets from everything.
> 
> http://www.weathertech.com/


Too bad they only have mats for the front.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RedwinGV (May 11, 2014)

15A3 said:


> Too bad they only have mats for the front.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


On those Weathertechs.... has anyone bought em? I would think they are like the other Wtech liners which have a very high lip. Like a couple of inches high lip, which I think I would prefer. I admit the Audi OEM ones look close to the Wtech mats, but I'm talking about the *liners*. Not sure the mats are even available, just the liners. I've had the Wtechs MATS in my other cars and like them, but the higher lip looks like it would work much better here in Michigan.


----------



## sonic_va (Jul 2, 2006)

I just put the OEM mats in over the weekend. I like the face they have a lip around the edges, and the front ones have the A3 logo.


----------



## GLI_M3 (Jun 10, 2003)

+1 on OEM mats. 




sonic_va said:


> I just put the OEM mats in over the weekend. I like the face they have a lip around the edges, and the front ones have the A3 logo.


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, just preping for it lol


I thought june would've come early for you :laugh:
Its only a couple more weeks, trust me the wait is worth it


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> I thought june would've come early for you :laugh:
> Its only a couple more weeks, trust me the wait is worth it


You got yours?


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> You got yours?


Yes  I got mine 2nd week of april? just haven't figured out how to post pics on here and been lazy, one day I'll figure it out. Mines a glacier white, progressive with LED adaptive lights.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> Yes  I got mine 2nd week of april? just haven't figured out how to post pics on here and been lazy, one day I'll figure it out. Mines a glacier white, progressive with LED adaptive lights.


LOL...... :laugh:

Nice choice~


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> LOL...... :laugh:
> 
> Nice choice~


Oops, sorry forgot to add i got Sline :laugh:
I picked this up the other day from the dealer. Definitely a must have when you pick up yours 

http://audicollectionusa.com/Vehicle-accessories/A3/Cockpit-care


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

itr_1211 said:


> Oops, sorry forgot to add i got Sline :laugh:
> I picked this up the other day from the dealer. Definitely a must have when you pick up yours
> 
> http://audicollectionusa.com/Vehicle-accessories/A3/Cockpit-care


If I had to guess, that's probably an einszett product. I believe they package for Audi in some cases. einszett isn't cheap in their own right, but I bet they're cheaper than Audi. 

http://www.1z-usa.com/


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

I have a bottle of the cockpit care too and for plastic that is definitely the bomb! I will sometimes clean the plastic with windex or something but spraying that on afterwards really makes it come to a nice matt sheen with uniform color.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> Oops, sorry forgot to add i got Sline :laugh:
> I picked this up the other day from the dealer. Definitely a must have when you pick up yours


Yea, I was about to ask why you didn't get S-line....

S-line Progressiv FTW :laugh:


How much is the can and what does it do?


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> Yea, I was about to ask why you didn't get S-line....
> 
> 
> How much is the can and what does it do?


dealer charged $13, its for anything plastic, dashboard, door cars, console, etc. Leaves a nice citrus smell too. They're both in germany as dan halen also mentioned einzett makes almost the same one a little bit cheaper and very well could be from the same place.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> dealer charged $13, its for anything plastic, dashboard, door cars, console, etc. Leaves a nice citrus smell too. They're both in germany as dan halen also mentioned einzett makes almost the same one a little bit cheaper and very well could be from the same place.


Nice.....

BTW....when are you gonna post pics of your car.... :laugh:


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

VWNCC said:


> Nice.....
> 
> BTW....when are you gonna post pics of your car.... :laugh:


as soon as i get off my lazy bum, i'll have to find a site to host them. Maybe, i'll try later tonight, i see alot of people hosting on image shack?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

itr_1211 said:


> dealer charged $13, its for anything plastic, dashboard, door cars, console, etc. *Leaves a nice citrus smell too.* They're both in germany as dan halen also mentioned einzett makes almost the same one a little bit cheaper and very well could be from the same place.


Know how I know it's the same dang stuff? :laugh:

I'm a big fan of Cockpit Premium: http://www.1z-usa.com/cockpit-premium-16-9-oz.html. I used to use 303 Aerospace, but I think I like CP at least marginally more, even if only for the pleasant scent.

If you're ordering from 1Z at some point in the future, do yourself a favor and pick up two additional items- Gummi Pflege (http://www.1z-usa.com/gummi-pflege-stick.html) for the door seals and such, and Kristall Klar (http://www.1z-usa.com/kristall-klar-washer-fluid-concentrate-8-5-oz.html) for the windshield. If you're addicted to the scent of the factory fill, this is a very, very close second. 

I try to support the local guys at Optimum Polymers for many of my detailing needs, but there are some things I prefer from 1Z. Since I'm into shameless plugs more these days, you also can't go wrong with some of the products "Dr. G" has under his Optimum line. :laugh:

-Brian, the guy who has too damn many products languishing in the detail cabinet and relatively few cars on which to use them.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

itr_1211 said:


> as soon as i get off my lazy bum, i'll have to find a site to host them. Maybe, i'll try later tonight, i see alot of people hosting on image shack?


I know nothing about where to post pics unfortunately.....


----------



## itr_1211 (Apr 1, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> Know how I know it's the same dang stuff? :laugh:
> 
> I'm a big fan of Cockpit Premium: http://www.1z-usa.com/cockpit-premium-16-9-oz.html. I used to use 303 Aerospace, but I think I like CP at least marginally more, even if only for the pleasant scent.
> 
> ...


Both say made in germany and almost smell identical, just taking a shot 
I've used both einzett and the audi cockpit spray. I was reading somewhere though the einzett cockpit premium might take letters off the plastic so i've only used the audi spray so far. 
Do you have a personal fav for tire dressing? Been hearing optimums a good one to use.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Is that stuff for protection or cleaning?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

VWNCC said:


> I know nothing about where to post pics unfortunately.....


Dude, guys... geez. :laugh:

I'll shoot you a PM, itr.



VWNCC said:


> Is that stuff for protection or cleaning?


Protection. The Detailing Forum go-to for cleaning is diluted Woolite. It's actually pretty brilliant. You just have to make sure you dilute well enough, else you'll end up with a sudsy mess for days.



itr_1211 said:


> Both say made in germany and almost smell identical, just taking a shot
> I've used both einzett and the audi cockpit spray. I was reading somewhere though the einzett cockpit premium might take letters off the plastic so i've only used the audi spray so far.
> Do you have a personal fav for tire dressing? Been hearing optimums a good one to use.


I actually have a gallon of water-based dressing that I've had for years from a detail supply house we used at the car wash where I once worked. I'll probably give Optimum's dressing a go when I'm out, though.

I've heard that, as a general rule, you want to stick to water-based dressings for tires. Something about silicone preventing the natural "breathing" of the rubber, leading (potentially) to premature aging. Of course, if you burn 'em fairly quickly by driving, uhm... "properly," this may not be a concern.

:laugh:


----------



## Cyncris (Aug 12, 2012)

For wheel dressing The best stuff that I can recommend is:









and you can order it here: http://www.ammonyc.com/shop/ammo-mud-tire-gel/

It is a tad expensive, but it thick and water based. I love all of his products. They work extremely well and all of his videos are gold.


----------

